# Vintage Mode Unlocked?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*Does anyone know what this is about? I accidentally held down the 'account' button in the upper left corner of the rider app and then this showed up. I have no clue what it's talking about. *


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> *Does anyone know what this is about? I accidentally held down the 'account' button in the upper left corner of the rider app and then this showed up. I have no clue what it's talking about. *


^^^
You're requesting a vintage car... like maybe a 41 Buick.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

The experiment escaped the lab!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You're requesting a vintage car... like maybe a 41 Buick.


Circa 2010 is Vintage?  In that case, I drive a 'Vintage' Prius.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Seems like the Uber developers are bored as they are adding easter eggs to the app ... when they should be adding real features like a Tip button. 
But check out my tip "hack" here


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Just did it, can't seem to find a difference


----------

